# FLY XO 29er Ti to keep my Le Champ Ti company



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just put an order in for a Ti 29er BD mountain bike. Now I don't have to downgrade my ride going from road to trails. If the mountain bike is as nice as the titanium road bike I should be very happy. I am pedal shopping since the mountainbikes don't come with them. Looks like the Time xs carbons my do it.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice. 

FYI: steep and cheap et al have occasional deals on time MTB pedals: http://www.sacalerts.com/history.php

TIME ATAC XS Carbon Pedal $109.99

Time ATAC XS Titan Carbon Mountain Bike Pedal $199.99


----------

